# Poaching pompano



## gilbs (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a quick note. We've been doing well surf fishing, but I'm seeing wholesale disregard for limits. One guy kept over 20 pompano. What should you do? Keep it to yourself when you see that? Call FWC???


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been watching the same thing happen down the beach from me. I thought about calling the law, but I didn't. I thought as sure as I call , these guys are going to turn out to be commercial fishermen. Or if they do turn out to be law breakers and they get a ticket, are they going to monkey with my truck the next time they see me fishing. I always end up just saying to myself that if they are law breakers, they'll eventually get what's coming to them.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

there are a lot of guys with rs licences that can keep over their limit ask first most comercial guys will show u their liscence no need waste fwcs time if they are legit if not call fwc for sure


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally know over 10 people who commercial pompano fish this time of year... they go for $5-7/lb depending on demand... pretty good money. 

Good chance they're commercial guys.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I would call FWC. You never know and I would rather find out for sure.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Do you dial 911 when I pass you on I-10. While I am speeding?


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*limit*

Not the same, most trafic laws are just for collecting money,
there is a good reason for most bag limits (except for RED SNAPPER).


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

old school said:


> Not the same, most trafic laws are just for collecting money,
> there is a good reason for most bag limits (except for RED SNAPPER).


Exactly right,I grew up in Texas and we took game conservation very seriously going way back. That's why the bag limits are quite a bit higher there. Bag limits suck I know. But they work if everyone follows the rules.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd probably walk over there, start a conversation, and then causally call them out on it. If they seem apologetic I wouldn't report them. If they we A holes I would call it in.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Just go talk to them. Say, "hey man! you are crushing the pompano! How long you been commercial fishing?" You don't have to be ugly about, just start a conversation. There are a million possibilities. You might learn something. 

I was talking to a guy yesterday surf fishing and he told me he caught 5 king mackerel. He showed them to me and they were leather jacks(crazy fish).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd hit em with a taser. No sense in asking questions. They're probably dog hunters.


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

hsiF deR said:


> Just go talk to them. Say, "hey man! you are crushing the pompano! How long you been commercial fishing?" You don't have to be ugly about, just start a conversation. There are a million possibilities. You might learn something.
> 
> I was talking to a guy yesterday surf fishing and he told me he caught 5 king mackerel. He showed them to me and they were leather jacks(crazy fish).


Never heard of a Leather Jack but looked it up pretty interesting, I always thought another name for Ladyfish was Skipjack but many site give this to the Leather Jack.... A couple links

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ports&event=view&action=full_report&id=176854

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/76797-yellowjacket-fish.html


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never heard a crazy fish called a skip jack. Skip jack is used for ladyfish and a few other species.


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

*AKA Skipjack*



MrFish said:


> Never heard a crazy fish called a skip jack. Skip jack is used for ladyfish and a few other species.


just fyi

http://fishidentificationblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/leatherjacket-fishskipjackleather-jack.html


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

If I were there I would call FWC, this may be the reason there are fewer Pompanos for the rest of us.
The past couple years I have caught fewer Pomps than I have ever caught in the past 10-12 yrs.
Locally we had some guys catching Crappie with throw nets they had several hundred when our game warden was called.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

tld6008 said:


> just fyi
> 
> http://fishidentificationblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/leatherjacket-fishskipjackleather-jack.html


Fish names are very regional.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> I was talking to a guy yesterday surf fishing and he told me he caught 5 king mackerel. He showed them to me and they were leather jacks(crazy fish).


 That's just being goofy did you tell him what he had? You probably know those things will sting the crap out of you!


----------



## gilbs (Jan 22, 2012)

Great response from some of you--particularly about commercial fishermen. It didn't occur to me that some commercial guys catch on the beach. Thanks!

Those that don't give a shit about our resources are the people I am worried about anyway, so I hope it catches up with you.


----------



## gilbs (Jan 22, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> I've been watching the same thing happen down the beach from me. I thought about calling the law, but I didn't. I thought as sure as I call , these guys are going to turn out to be commercial fishermen. Or if they do turn out to be law breakers and they get a ticket, are they going to monkey with my truck the next time they see me fishing. I always end up just saying to myself that if they are law breakers, they'll eventually get what's coming to them.


Great advice, and I'm following it.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> That's just being goofy did you tell him what he had? You probably know those things will sting the crap out of you!


No, truth be told, leather jacks probably eat better than a king. Haha


----------

